# Dead impressed with DD's school - but now a dilemma



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

DD came home from school this evening saying they had had a "visitor". Turns out it was a lady with a spinning wheel, who showed them how to spin (they didn't get a turn  ). They had a video about sheep being sheared (or shorn? :shrug: ?) and the lady talked to them about dyeing with onion skins and the like.

So - I am so impressed that they did this. Actually learning where stuff comes from   Apparently DD told her that she is learning to spin on th espindle and that she is knitting  Brownie points there I think 

But now ....... I know this lady vaguely. She often stops and says hello to DD if we see her in the shops or whatever. Should I approach her, and ask her if she is up for some "hands on" advice on my spinning? How would you feel if you were her? Would you mind someone approaching you out of the blue? Is it a bit of an intrusion? 

I just don't know what to do with this little bit of information :shrug: 

hoggie


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I'm really confused. Is the title to this thread ("Dead Impressed with DD's School") what you meant to type? I keep trying to second-guess what you really meant, but can't figure it out.

Just curious.

Janis


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I would say something the next time you see her. Something along the lines of "DD said you have a spinning demonstration at school and she really enjoyed it. We've both been trying to teach ourselves how to spin and would love to get a bit of hands-on help. Would you happen to know of a spinning guild or someone who gives lessons?" That way you're not putting her on the spot by directly asking her if she would give you lessons. Hopefully she'll volunteer to help you out. Given that she did this presentation at school she's already demonstrated that she has the heart of a teacher.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Janis - sorry :shrug: 

I guess I thought tha tthe fact the this school actually bothers to teach a bunch of 6yos where wool comes from, and provides a hands on demonstration of how it gets from the sheep to your woolly scarf, might be of interest to the fibre folks

no offence intended - feel free to delete the post if it isn't appropriate :shrug: 

hoggie


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Janis - in this instance dead means really, really. We use dead jealous, dead chuffed, dead tired, dead nice - it must be a brit thing but I never really thought about it before.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Oooops - read face here.

Sorry Janis - i thought it was the thread you were querying. It neve roccured to me that "dead anyting" wasn't something you all said.

yes - dead means really really LOL

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Sherri. That sounds like it might be a good way to approach her. Then she has a get out if she isn't interested 

hoggie


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmmmm...we use 'dead serious' all the time, so I got it!

Sherri's idea is perfect!

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sherri is right on the mark as far as I'm concerned.

A couple years ago, i had brought my crochet to my DS football game. I noticed another mom knitting, so I went and sat by her (total strangers). We visited about fiber arts. One time I brought my drop spindle. She was enthralled. She now has a wheel and will be coming over in the near future to process some alpaca fiber someone gave her.

I love being approached (and will approach) another fiber artisit without hesitation.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I think Sherri's dead on! LOL.

When I work the farmer's market for the cheese dairy I take knitting and have several times shown someone a stitch or help on short row turns even if that's not in my pattern, just because it's fun to help. Course I always hope they'll buy a wedge of cheese ...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I about fell down dead when I read your post. You are dead on about this class event. Go ahead and ask her, it won't kill you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie what a good feeling that your DD's school is teaching such wonderful lessons.

I agree that Sherri's idea is dead on, I'm not so sure I would be so diplomatic. I think I would run right up to her and out right ask her. Then again I would be so excited to have found her. You could slyly invite her for tea and cookies and them keep her until she teaches you :shrug: Then again maybe Sherri's idea is the way to go. Hopefully she knows how to spin on a spindle. What fun!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, duh. I guess I was just brain.....dead.

Janis


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

hoggie said:


> DD came home from school this evening saying they had had a "visitor". Turns out it was a lady with a spinning wheel, who showed them how to spin (they didn't get a turn  ). They had a video about sheep being sheared (or shorn? :shrug: ?) and the lady talked to them about dyeing with onion skins and the like.
> 
> So - I am so impressed that they did this. Actually learning where stuff comes from   Apparently DD told her that she is learning to spin on th espindle and that she is knitting  Brownie points there I think
> 
> ...


Well, heck yes Hoggie! I'd talk with her and see if she would be interested in offering a few pointers. I think I can say with confidence that we fiber folks are glad to help any way we can. I'm sure she'd welcome the opportunity and you might make a new friend in the process - couldn't hurt eh?

donsgal


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Janis Sauncy said:


> Well, duh. I guess I was just brain.....dead.
> 
> Janis


 :rotfl:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Hoggie, I think this spinning demonstration sounds so interesting! I wish someone had come to our school when I was a child and demonstrated this dying art!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Hoggie, if it makes you feel better about your terminology, I 'heard' it right the first time - but I suspect it's a Canadian term too!  

As for asking the spinner for some tutorials ... heavens, yes! Next time you see her just mention how happy you are to hear she was at the school doing her demo, and say that you've just started on the spindle and would appreciate any pointers she may have. She can tell you her ideas then and there (any of us here who wouldn't dive right into that conversation? anyone...? ... yeah, I thought not. ). From there things'll naturally move towards a "would you be able to stop by sometime, or could I perhaps come and see your wheel and get some hands on advice .." kind of thing. 

Yay, a real live spinning person in your neck of the woods! How cool!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

donsgal said:


> Well, heck yes Hoggie! I'd talk with her



but what if she was old??? :shrug:


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I've had people approach me at times and am always glad to help them. The worst she could do is say no.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all. Looks like unanimous then? Ishould take a deep breath and next time I see her ask her. You wait - i won't see her for months now  It always amazes me how, on an island as small as this one, how long you can go without seeing someone when you want to talk to them about something :shrug: 

OK - I promise I'll be brave. And who knows what sort of underground movement I might discover once I ask  

And yes - it really is so cool to discover that the school bothers to teach things like this. I have been agonising over whether to pull DD out and homeschool - but this is a definite brownie point for the school 

hoggie


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Hoggie.....! Hold on, wait a minute...!!!! Before you approach her I ask you to consider this option. If it were me, I think I'd devise a plan and kidnap the old girl. Hold her hostage until she releases her secrets. :hobbyhors


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Slev you are so behind the times. Please go back and read what I wrote for Hoggie and her daughter  Now I was much worder than you but the idea was the same.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

ooops, I thought I read it, but I hate to read so maybe I glanced over your post. I guess since I'm already collecting Suffolk Sock Points, I can let this one slide to ewe.... :angel: LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie,
Slev _knew_ he heard that idea from somewhere!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

SIGH - I should have KNOWN that asking for advice wouldn't be simple.

Can we try for a concensus please - do I speak to her or kidnap her :shrug: 

   

hoggie


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Speak to her. Invite her for tea. It'll be easier to kidnap her after you've slipped her a mickey.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's it Meg! I knew someone would have the perfect idea and solution  

Cyndi I was so tempted to tell Slev to stuff a sock it in but though better of the idea :dance: I think I used excellent restraint :hobbyhors


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Why wait until you happen to cross paths with the gal? Give her a call and ask for her help. Invite her to your place for an afternoon or evening if you want your DD in on the lesson too. And then, when she's there ask if she'd be interested in meeting on a regular basis. Perhaps she knows of others who spin and before you know it you'll have a spinning guild started on the island. A guild, formal or casual, is a wonderful way to get help and inspiration.


----------

